# My wife got pissed to the extreme



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I apparently left this forum open in my browser and the wife looked through the topics... decided it was a porn site... and threw the laptop at me... And told me she wanted to leave. 

I think she's finally come to believe that this isn't... 

Ever had any experience like this?


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

If that happened to me I'd calmly say "You're jumping to the wrong conclusion, but you can believe whatever you want and if you want to leave you don't need my permission".

Don't play into the drama. It only makes things worse.


----------



## Waking up to life (Nov 29, 2012)

1) She obviously doesn't know what a real porn site looks like 

2) Her reaction is completely out of line...unless she read something that you typed about her or your marriage troubles which made her feel betrayed. 

What exactly did she see?


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

You didn't get caught spankin it to the sex in marriage forum did ya?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## appletree (Oct 9, 2012)

You simply tell her the reasons why you are reading this forum (to solve problems in your marriage). And you ask her why on Earth she reacted like this? Then search a counsellor, because her behaviour is a bit weird.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

"Sweetie, there are no chains on your feet and no locked walls surrounding our home. If you have a notion to leave, don't let the screen door hit ya where the Good Lord split ya. Take your laptop-throwin' self down the road."


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> I apparently left this forum open in my browser and the wife looked through the topics... decided it was a porn site... and threw the laptop at me... And told me she wanted to leave.
> 
> I think she's finally come to believe that this isn't...
> 
> Ever had any experience like this?


shes threatened !

shes intimadated that your reasearching what a healthy sex life should be in most normal mariages . she has all the power by saying your too sexual and wants to keep it that way.

with that said why don't you invite her to join you in partisapating in this board. tell her your dissatisfyed with your sex life and was trying to improve it. and that as a wife who should take her husbands satisfaction seriously she should want to put some effort into being a good lover. and then follow it up with well I guess were arn't compatiable and then start the 180 by quiting trying to meet all her needs in hopes that she will want some sex.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> I apparently left this forum open in my browser and the wife looked through the topics... decided it was a porn site... and threw the laptop at me... And told me she wanted to leave.
> 
> I think she's finally come to believe that this isn't...
> 
> Ever had any experience like this?


She three the lap top at you?

Abusive much?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

She threw a laptop at you? Did you catch it?? I hope so,otherwise what a waste of good electronics!!

She sounds like an abusive spouse prone to temper tantrums.If she's not in therapy,she should be.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Dubya said:


> You didn't get caught spankin it to the sex in marriage forum did ya?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


maybe some of dollys drawings got him worked up and he couldnt help himself


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Switch to a tablet. Will hurt less if she catches you with it next time. :smthumbup:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Lord geezer. You're wife is just over the top.

Tell her to just leave if she's that unhappy with you.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you put up with this on a regular basis?


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

You could tell her to write to me, I could show her things that would make her hair catch on fire. But I degress.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Have a good talk with her. Tell her you'd rather be with her obviously and not she deems as porn. Increase the sex frequency, try new things, oils, pleasure her more on what she likes. But a woman with a low sex drive and a guy with a high sex drive will lead him to porn to relieve himself or some other woman comes along with a high sex drive and that spells trouble!!! And the shoe goes on the other foot as well, man with a low drive and a woman with a high drive, not good.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

No, she thought this was porn... and therefore was angry at me for thinking I was looking at porn... AFTER I said I had not. 

There's some things in her childhood and youth that she's working through... Criticism of her is NOT the way to deal with this. We are, dealing with it. Just wondered what people say about the explicit nature of this forum when a spouse happens upon it.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Gee whiz.

If a man threw a laptop across the room because of something he found on his wife's computer the outrage would be palpable on here. 

Geezer, I hope you stand up to your wife and hold her accountable for 

a) doing stupid things with expensive and fragile items 
b) snooping around on your computer 
c) judging you for the content you were looking at

Criticizing her is not the way to deal with this? She is working through her childhood issues? How old is she? Hasn't she had a whole lifetime to grow up? People outgrow their childish behaviors when circumstances require it. You are the circumstances that must require it in order for her to change.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> There's some things in her childhood and youth that she's working through... Criticism of her is NOT the way to deal with this.


Honestly you sound like a batter wife, making excuses for her deadbeat, abusive husband. If you were a woman on here whose husband threw a laptop at her, and then you came back with all of these excuses, this thread would be 20 pages deep with people trying to convince you to get away from that loser.



oldgeezer said:


> Just wondered what people say about the explicit nature of this forum when a spouse happens upon it.


Even if it was explicit, so what? I'm a grown ass man. What do I look like worrying about what my wife thinks about me visiting sites that have, gasp, sexual content?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

oldgeezer said:


> Just wondered what people say about the explicit nature of this forum when a spouse happens upon it.


My wife understands what pornography is, so she wouldn't think that this forum is pornography. If my wife discovered actual pornography on my computer, she would probably be upset. If she threw the computer at me, she would get her ass handed back to her.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

east2west said:


> If a man threw a laptop across the room because of something he found on his wife's computer the outrage would be palpable on here.


EXACTLY.I'm wondering where all the rage is over this and the "she's an abusive a**hole and you should leave!!"


I guess it's not as serious when a woman is the one being physically and emotionally abusive eh?




OP,you should not put up with this behavior any more than a woman should put up with that behavior.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Is she always like this, or did she just temporarily lose it? I'm guilty of (once) damaging my H's electronic property over a similar discovery of actual photos. He wasn't home at the time, and I found out later, that he'd baited me into a reaction on purpose.  I think we both learned a lot that day.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> EXACTLY.I'm wondering where all the rage is over this and the "she's an abusive a**hole and you should leave!!"
> 
> 
> I guess it's not as serious when a woman is the one being physically and emotionally abusive eh?
> ...


I think it comes from conventional wisdom, pop culture, and mythology.

When a woman is in a rage, it is her right because the man has been an a$$hole. When a man is in a rage, it is because he is an a$$hole.

On tv women are often seen going into a ferocious tirade against men for things they have done wrong. But if a man is the angry one it is normally him that is presented as being in the wrong.


----------

